# Conformation critique on eventing prospect



## EquineEnthusiast (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi I'm new here and I am possibly looking to buy an OTTB to bring along as an eventer. I want a more green horse that has the ability for me to retrain as a lower-level eventer. My goal is to eventually (in years to come) go training level. I have experience retraining OTTBs, but I have to admit I know very little about proper conformation. 

This is the mare I'm looking at. She'll be 6 in April. She raced 7 times during her 2-3 year old seasons under one owner and was retired after failing to break her maiden. She's 16.1-16.2. She w/t/c both ways with correct canter leads. She knows the basics of softening and bending in walk and trot. And has a naturally slow, collected canter. She's been started over jumps and has been jumped up to 2 ft 3 with correct form. She likes to jump and keeps her cool. She isn't an inherently spooky horse, but she does have her moments. She tracks up well and has a nice forward trot. 

I know these aren't the best pictures for conformation, but hopefully they'll give you an idea. I want to know if she has the right conformation for an eventer and also how much you would pay for her as an eventing prospect. Thanks!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The pictures are really hard to tell much of anything about because of the angles they're taken at. I'll just say that her legs and hooves look a little small/spindly for my personal tastes... I like to see a little more sturdiness.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Pasterns look really long/weak, so that could hinder your horse's ability to stay sound under the strenuous sport of eventing. Like the above poster said, it is hard to see the photos because of the size, and the angles are not the best either.

Take pictures of the horse from the side standing square, and we can give you a more accurate critique


----------

